# pour / par



## merycorreo

Bonjour amis,
je suis en train de apprendre le français, et actuellement je ne sais pas quand je peux user puor ou par je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence....
Merci d'avance

Olguita


----------



## Talant

Hola Mery,

Desgraciadamente no hay una correspondencia 100% exacta con el español. Pero una primera aproximación es que "pour" significa casi siempre "para", y "par" casi siempre "por".

Una primera salvedad es "pour quoi?": "por qué?

Saludos


----------



## yserien

Sí, solamente la práctica y fijarse bien cuando uno lee es necesario para identificar los falsos amigos pour/para-par/por.


----------



## loberny

Hola,

Lo divertido es que es el mismo rollo para nosotros franceses, eligir entre _por_ y_ para_ para traducir _pour_ et _par...

_Buena suerte.
++


----------



## yserien

Pour tout l'or du monde. Por todo el oro del mundo.
Jouer le tout pour le tout. Jugarse el todo por el todo.
On n'a rien pour rien. Nadie da nada por nada.
Je réponds pour lui. Yo respondo por él.
Traduire mot pour mot. Traducir palabra por palabra.


----------



## képi

Nueva pregunta​ 

Il a volé* par* la plupart du monde.    
Il a volé *pour* la plupart du monde.

¿Cuál es correcto?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Gévy

Hola Képi:

Me temo que ninguna. Principalamente porque "*voler*" no sólo tiene el sentido de volar. También quiere decir robar. Y puede llevar a confusión:

- *Il a volé  partout dans le monde/ dans le monde entier*.(Correcto pero no queda claro si viaja o si roba mucho, al menos que el contexto deje muy claro la acción)

- *Il a voyagé en avion partout dans le monde/ dans le monde entier*. (es lo que diría yo para que nadie se confundiera, y es así como solemos decirlo)

- _*Il a volé pour tout le monde:*_ Ha robado para/por todo el mundo (Correcto pero estamos frente a un gran ladrón, generoso con todo el mundo...o se ha pringado por todos. El "pour" no deja aquí otra opción que pensar en el verbo robar).

Un beso,

Gévy



Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## alomejor

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hoy no os voy a dejar tranquilos.  Bueno,  allí voy con la última pregunta:

Si ésto es correcto:
Elle l'a fait *par* plaisir.  Elle l'a fait *pour* son plaisir.  

En el libro de gramatica que estoy estudiando encuentro:
Elle attire *par* sa beauté mais est critiqué *pour* son caractère.

Yo creo que debería ser *par* en las dos (Beauté et caractère),  pero en cualquier caso,  creo que debería ser las dos veces la misma preposición,  ya que hay un p.posesivo detrás de las dos y que las dos son causas.
Supongo que es un fallo,  pero no estoy segura.  Gracias a todos.

Bonne journée.


----------



## josepbadalona

Tu libro de gramática no se equivoca...

 ... pero siento no poder darte más explicación...

Sólo un consuelo : el problema de elección por/para nos cuesta tanto a nosotros como a ti el de par/pour ..


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Si pusieras _elle est critiquée par son caractère_, pensaríamos en una pasiva y se entendería que el carácter la critica a ella. 

_Par_ indica el medio, _pour_ el motivo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alomejor

Bueno pero su belleza no le atrae a ella (o eso no es lo que pretende decir la frase en español,  Je).  No sé por qué no se utiliza entonces:

Elle attire pour sa beauté mais elle est critiqué pour son caractère.


----------



## josepbadalona

Gévy 
Elle reste avec lui par amour ¿es un medio ? ....


----------



## alomejor

Lo peor es que como dirías 

Elle reste avec lui pour/par son amour?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En "Elle attire par sa beauté", no recuerda ninguna pasiva, ¿verdad?  No lo mezcles todo, no es igual que si te digo: elle est attirée par sa beauté (allí sí que sería una pasiva).

Bisous,

Gévy

A Josep: si elle reste avec cet imbécile-là par amour, elle est bête comme ses pieds. 
C'est vrai que ce n'est pas toujours clair.


----------



## josepbadalona

"par amour" aquí significa "por" (causa) el amor que experimenta "para con" él ....


----------



## coup de pouce

"Elle attire *par* sa beauté" porque su belleza es su medio por el que atrae a los demás.
"Il réussira par tous les moyens"
"Elle ferait n'importe quoi par amour"
"Il a réussi par chance/par son travail"

"Elle est critiquée *pour* son caractère" porque su carácter es la razón por la que la critican.
"Ils l'ont jugé pour les crimes qu'il a commis"
"Il a été renvoyé pour faute grave"
"Je l'aime pour sa beauté"


----------



## alomejor

Me preguntaré:
Cómo
Por qué 
Antes de decidir la respuesta,  pero creo que hay bastantes exepciones (lo que tampoco es muy raro).  Creo que me quedo con esta respuesta porque si no me armo un lío del mil.

Gracias a todos.
Bisou


----------



## josepbadalona

voir :  

on trouve ceci dans le V (dernière partie):
Le compl. désigne une cause de nature psychol. (mobile, intention, trait de caractère); le subst. n'est en gén. pas actualisé] _Faire qqc. par acquit de conscience, admiration, ambition, amitié, amour, bêtise, bonté, calcul, caprice, complaisance, curiosité, déférence, défi, délicatesse, égard pour, esprit de, faiblesse, goût, habitude, inadvertance, instinct, intérêt, jalousie, jeu, lâcheté, mépris, malice, orgueil, passion, peur de, politesse, prudence, pudeur, réaction (contre), souci (de), sympathie, tempérament, tendresse, vanité, vengeance_


----------



## alomejor

Pues voy ha hacer esta tarde la comprobación con todas la frasecitas estas que tengo del par/pour.  Gracias.  Ya os contaré.

Un besote


----------



## -.-koala pink punk-.-

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola!!! Ojalá alguien pudiese ayudarme con el uso de Par y Pour,  si no fuera mucha molestia con algunos ejemplos.  De ante mano muchas gracias.

Koala


----------



## lpfr

La démocratie est le gouvernement par le peuple et pour le peuple. 
  La democracia es el gobierno por el pueblo y para el pueblo.


----------



## Domtom

-
No siempre se traduce _por_ por _par_ y _para_ por _pour_.


Su madre dio su vida por su hijo.
Sa mère a donné sa vie pour son fils.

Dejó de trabajar en este hospital abortista por motivos de objeción de conciencia.
Il a arrêté de travailler dans cet hôpital partisan de la légalisation de l’avortement pour raisons d'objection de conscience.

Por el momento, paro de caminar.
Pour l’instant, j’arrête de marcher.


----------



## -.-koala pink punk-.-

merci beaucopu!!!


----------



## Fredau

-.-koala pink punk-.- said:


> Hola!!! Ojalá alguien pudiese ayudarme con el uso de Par y Pour,  si no fuera mucha molestia con algunos ejemplos.  De ante mano muchas gracias.
> 
> Koala



Hola,

 Un documento que te puede ayudar con las preposiciones _par_ y _pour_ (formato .pdf).

http://www.ccdmd.qc.ca/fr/materiel_allophones/?id=470&action=telecharger

 Un saludo


----------



## Domtom

Más info:

*para*

http://elvira.lllf.uam.es/~doaa/DIC_HTML/XIV.PARA_MOD_web.html

_*por*_

http://elvira.lllf.uam.es/~doaa/DIC_HTML/XV(ALL).POR_MOD_web.html

Saludos,

Domtom


----------



## andalousedemálaga

bonjour à tout le monde!  parfois je confonds "pour" et "par" je sais que "pour" presque toujours "pour" veut dire "para" en espagnol et "par" veut dire "por" mais par exemple en français on dit "merci pour ton message" et en espagnol "gracias por tu mensaje" et le même pourquoi?--¿por qué? pff quelqu`un pourrai m`aider?? merciii beaucoup! d`ailleurs je suis nouvelle ici ^^ bisous Yanira.


----------



## Paquita

andalousedemálaga said:


> en français on dit "merci *pour* ton message"  ==>>> merci de ton message et en espagnol "gracias por tu mensaje" et le même pourquoi?--¿por qué?  ==>>> no es "pour" sino "pourquoi"...otra palabra


----------

